# Addio Gentoo [http://www.gentoo.org]

## cloc3

http://www.gentoo.org

cosa può essere? fritto misto o pesce azzurro con i calamari?

----------

## Onip

è bellissimo che anche le home page delle altre distribuzioni coinvolte siano cambiate.

----------

## xdarma

LOL

Molto simpatici anche gli altri ma il prossimo anno voglio anche Slackware  :-P

----------

## djinnZ

nel mio profondo razzismo e nell'odio sincero per ogni cosa attinente una certa isola sono disgustato, ancor più dai riferimenti storici.

Come rendere odiosa una bella cosa.

L'idea che con questo ci si possa liberare dalle dipendenze python, avere una gestione dei pacchetti bianri decente e poter compilare una ditribuzione senza dipendenze di compilazione è allettante ma con una premessa così lercia sono portato a temere il peggio.

Già quell'immagine mi trasmette un senso di sporcizia ed arretratezza.

Per il resto semper semper fidere sperari sperem...

----------

## Spinmc

Suvvia djinnZ, non crederai mica che sia vero...

Lo ammetto per un attimo ci ho creduto anch'io...   :Embarassed:   Ma è un bel pesciolone d'aprile...   :Laughing: 

----------

## marziods

il pesciolone però non sarebbe cosi brutto... a parte qualche camaleonte ... spirali e cose strane  :Razz: 

----------

## Spinmc

 *marziods wrote:*   

> a parte qualche camaleonte ... spirali e cose strane 

 

Se togli tutto e restiamo solo noi, ne vale la pena usare un altro nome?   :Question: 

----------

## djinnZ

http://returnfalse.net/log/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/The-Canterbury-Distribution_1301697403571.png

Temo sempre che dietro simili burle si nasconda una azione preventiva di boicottaggio di qualsiasi utile innovazione. *F. W. Nietzsche wrote:*   

> Non esistono fatti, ma solo interpretazioni.

  *A. Einstein wrote:*   

> Solo due cose sono infinite: l'universo e la stupidità umana e non sono sicuro della prima.

 in aggiunta alla mia solita signature.

  :Twisted Evil:  

  :Twisted Evil:  

  :Twisted Evil:  

  :Twisted Evil:  

  :Twisted Evil:  

  :Twisted Evil:  

----------

